# URGENT RESCUE: 20 Rabbits in SC



## Haley (Aug 5, 2008)

This summer is just horrible for bunnies. Im crossposting this from Bunderground. Can anyone out that way help? Anyone have any connections with rescues in that area?

URGENT - 20 RABBITS IN COLUMBIA, SC 

I am a volunteer at a Rabbit Sanctuary in South Carolina. On Friday, we were contacted by a woman in Columbia, SC who had rescued 20 rabbits from the side of the road. Some were hopping around, most were huddled under a tree. With the help of two people she managed to rescue them all. They are now all in her kitchen, most in carriers. Yesterday, she separated them all according to sex--she is hoping that she got that right. She cannot keep any of themand so far has had no luck placing any of them. Our Sanctuary is overfull and we cannot take any of them. So far, she has contacted about 30 people or groups that she knew of and some that I suggested to her. Most did not get back to her and the others were also full. It looks like all of these rabbits are headed for the shelter unless someone knows of a home or rescue group that will take them. I have no idea what the shelter/humane society is like in Columbia--how much room they have for rabbits, what kind of care they give them and how long they give them. If they are like most shelters, they wouldn't even be able to house 20 rabbits at one time, in addition to any other rabbits they may have.

The woman who rescued the rabbits is named Susan. (EMAIL ADDRESS REMOVED FOR PRIVACY REASONS). She said it was all right to give out her contact info. She is very frustrated and desperate at this point. She did a good deed, but it has turned into a nightmare. She can keep them for a few days longer, but that's about it. And in the meantime, she needs cages for them. She went out and bought a couple, but she says they have a solid bottom and are constantly dirty. She does not want the
rabbits to be sitting in their own waste.

If anyone can help, even to save a few of these rabbits, it would be wonderful. She is willing to drive them (some distance--I'm not sure how far)if someone will take them.

Thank you.


I removed the woman's contact info for personal security reasons. If anyone can help, please contact me and I'll get you Susan's email address (I can also get her phone number).

Thanks for looking. I know everyone is so overwhelmed right now *sigh*

Haley


----------



## JenniferCameron (Aug 5, 2008)

So they're house pets, not wild rabbits ? Did someone dump them by the side of the road ? 

I hope you're able to find homes for them all.


----------



## Haley (Aug 5, 2008)

Yes, I assume they are domestic. It sounds like someone dumped them..


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 5, 2008)

http://www.adopt-a-rabbit.org/ -- ??

It definitely is a horrible year for rabbits; of small and adult sizes, unwanted and dumped, homes needed.

I suspect the SC rescue above is full or has been contacted, or is there a spot for a few?

You are right Haley. Every rescue/shelter gets so OVERWHELMED with placing or saving the numbers out there. How awful they got dumped, sat huddled by a tree. And very lucky a caring human didn't leave 'em there to perish or get hit by vehicles, eaten by preds.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 5, 2008)

Crossposting


----------



## seniorcats (Aug 5, 2008)

I expect all shelters are full and over flowing. We've been getting crisis calls and e-mails from the cat rescues in SC to see if e could possibly take in any of their cats in our shelter (S-A-W). They are offering to transport from SC to other states. Unfortunately, we are jammed and are now housing kittens in foster care.


----------



## Coco0457 (Aug 5, 2008)

Can the Rabbit Haven in Belvedere SC take some bunnies in???


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 6, 2008)

*Coco0457 wrote: *


> Can the Rabbit Haven in Belvedere SC take some bunnies in???


If that is who I am thinking she may be full. I crossposted on a list she is on.


----------



## maggie2155 (Aug 6, 2008)

http://www.adopt-a-rabbit.org/

These folks are in Simpsonville, SC...maybe they can help with the Columbia buns?


----------



## RexyRex (Aug 6, 2008)

How about the Low Country HRS in Charleston, SC, maybe they could help?

http://www.lowcountrybunny.com/topic.asp?pid=1

I wish I could bring in more bunnies...I'm 2 hours tops from Columbia. My heart is breaking, they are so close and I can't help


----------



## maggie2155 (Aug 6, 2008)

http://www.houserabbitga.org/index.html

Could the North Georgia HRS chapter help out? 

My landlord will not allow any more rabbits in my space or I would take one in.

This is so sad.


----------



## Cynnba01995 (Aug 6, 2008)

How far is Gainesville? Maybe they can help?





http://www.gainesvillerabbitrescue.org/


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 7, 2008)

*Cynnba01995 wrote: *


> How far is Gainesville? Maybe they can help?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gainesvilles is about 6 hours away and we are bursting at the seams. Right now, we are trying to find room for 3 buns that are in danger at our local shelter.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 7, 2008)

Response from where I posted...

Alicia, Do you know if she use petfinder or contacted the GA HRS? I would
advise her to keep them away from the Greenville Humane Society. I know at
one point there was a sanctuary in Ashville, NC that specialized in small
animals. I would also suggest reaching out to Tenn and NC since they are
only a few hours away from this sweet lady.


----------



## Cynnba01995 (Aug 8, 2008)

I have emailed this situation to the SC HRS chapter. This is the response I got back:



Iâve already been in touch with her, and tried to offer as much advice as I can. The sad fact is that it is âdump seasonâ and all of the shelters are overloaded. And, that also makes our adoptions slower this time of year because everyone who wants a bunny either knows someone âgetting ridâ of one, or has found one, or knows someone who found oneâ¦



We have recently lost two fosterers who needed to move from the areaâboth were here on visas from Romania and the visas expired. We were sad to see them go, and they would have liked to have stayed but the government has become so very strict about these things that it was not possible. So, we are already overcrowded as it is, and no adoptions in sight. I thought we were going to have one today but the man changed his mind. 



My foremost concern for this situation was that 20 rabbits can quickly become 80 or 100 rabbits! Any that are female and over 3 or 4 months old are definitely pregnantâso therefore I urged her that since some would certainly have to go to the shelter, that she bring the females firstâunless she is able to have them spayed *immediately*. I hate to have to choose rabbits to be euthanized, but it is better to euthanize 10 rabbits now than 80 rabbits after theyâve all given birth L. This is a very tough thing to do, rescuing, because we can never come close to saving them allâ¦ but at least those we can save, we know weâve made a difference to those.



If you hear first, please let me know if she brings some to the shelterâand also, if there are any that are definitely slated to be euthanized on a given date. I can post notices on Etherbun about that only, and only when euthanasia is scheduled. There is not usually any response, but worth a try. If you are not already signed up for the Etherbun list, this is an excellent resource for learning and sharing information about rabbits, though please keep in mind that due to the size of the list, the rules are strictly enforced. Here is the guideline and sign up page:

http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/etherbun.html 



Thanks for letting me know, and I wish that there was more I could do  

We need more fosterers, more adoptions, and less pet stores and other random people ignorant of these issues breeding and selling rabbits!!!! 

Weâre fighting as hard as we can......



Thank You.

Lowcountry House Rabbit Society


PO Box 31405


Charleston, SC 29417-1405

[url]www.LowcountryBunny.com[/url]

[email protected]



**Please also see our national website at **www.rabbit.org** **


----------



## clancy (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi. I am the volunteer from Rabbit Sanctuary, Inc. (adopt-a-rabbit.org) in Simpsonville who first posted this plea on the RabbitWise Yahoo group. We unfortunately cannot take any of the rabbits. I have not heard back from Susan since my last correspondence with her on Sunday, August 3, when I told her I was posting the plea. I have no idea if she has found homes for any of them yet, or if she has already taken some to the shelter. Besides a few local names that I gave her, I also gave her the link to the independent rabbit rescue groups listed on Morfz.

As far as Bunny Haven in Belvedere, SC, which was mentioned here--their website has always said they are full from the time I first saw it years ago. They go on to say that they will try to help find homes, but I don't know if Susan contacted them or not.

The rabbit rescue in Asheville, NC was also mentioned here. I didn't even give their name to Susan, because they had just contacted us a couple of weeks before wanting to know if we could take some rabbits that they were asked to take. So I knew that they were full. 

I want to thank everyone for crossposting and for trying to help these rabbits.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm with the N.GA. HRS and we are currently attempting to rescue over
30
that were dumped in a park outside the Atlanta metro area. Prior to
this we
already had 16 on the waiting list (for a foster home).
We are trying to take as many as possible, the remainder going
(hopefully -
depending on how many have survived & can be captured) to a no-kill
shelter.
I doubt there's much we can do in S.C. right now, but I have passed
this
information on the Chapter managers.


----------

